# Good Days Hunting



## the gaffer (Apr 15, 2012)

just got back from a days hunting with 2 lurchers and my ss one of the lurchers got a rabbit and i got the tree rat with one of my ss the dogs spotad the tree rat so i just waited till it stopped and gave it a marble to the head only out a couple of hours and had a good day all so grate to see the dogs work to


----------



## danmakesshooters (Oct 6, 2012)

Nice one, got any photos?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Sounds like a lot of fun!

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

always good fun if you get something, i expect that the dogs enjoyed it as well.


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

Ye they do love working those tree rats


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

it would be nice to see a pic


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

i didn't take any that day i am out again to moz so i will take a few pics for you fellas


----------

